# blocking updates



## crackers8199 (Dec 9, 2020)

after the disaster that was this most recent update (the update was forced on me last night in the middle of watching something with no warning, the device just randomly shut down and started updating with no warning and then i had to do a factory reset afterwards to get everything actually working again, as all video was choppy and unwatchable after the update) - i'm wanting to block any future updates from happening automatically (i'll go in and run them manually when i have time to sit and babysit it). 

i have blocked a few tivo domains via my pi.hole in an attempt to make this happen (based on what it seemed to be hitting around when the update went off last night), but is there a list of what domains the update would come from so i can narrow that down a bit?


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

Did the factory reset after the update resolve most of the issues? I have intermittent choppy via del as well as some audio issues with Dolby Digital 5.1. Let me know because in as much as it 's a big inconvenience I'm happy to do it if it helps. Also, doesn't a reset reload.the updates that caused the issues?


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 9, 2020)

Tuckers said:


> Did the factory reset after the update resolve most of the issues? I have intermittent choppy via del as well as some audio issues with Dolby Digital 5.1. Let me know because in as much as it 's a big inconvenience I'm happy to do it if it helps. Also, doesn't a reset reload.the updates that caused the issues?


so far, yes. the factory reset has resolved the issues. we'll see if that continues, because some people on reddit have been having issues with youtube even after a factory reset...but for me, so far so good. after the update but before i did the factory reset, i literally couldn't watch anything. every app had video so choppy it was unwatchable.


----------

